# Scraping ceiling



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

<P>I just gave a customer a bid for scrapping off the popcorn texture thats there and making them smooth. Whats the best way to plastic off. its in the kitchen so lots of cabnets and other lovly items. And whats the cleanest way to scrap off the ceiling.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Thanks</P>


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2 layers on floor, then curtain walls. Soak the popcorn ceiling and scrape. Remove dirty layer and good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> 2 layers on floor, then curtain walls. Soak the popcorn ceiling and scrape. Remove dirty layer and good to go :thumbsup:


I soak it with a spray bottle depending how many times its been painted. If it's been painted too much I dont bother... I have often held up the shop vac hose (with extra hose extension) while scraping too. Dust control of sorts...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

we use a hudson-type 1 or 2 gallon garden spray, screw that squirt bottle. May take a second soaking to come off easy. That is, if it's never been painted over. If it has been painted over, you are gonna rue not checking beforehand.

Be sure to use a quality stain killer like Pro-Block oil or the like. Just say no to Kilz brand in any formulation, latex or oil. Failure to do so will reslut in that nasty yellow stain showing up a few weeks or days after cashing the check.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was going to say that also Darren.:thumbup:
Or I was going to say I learned this a long time ago.
Before I started my business I actually worked for a guy and learned hands on how to do this stuff.:yes:
Imagine if I had the internet back then I could have learned to put plastic up so much quicker.:whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

A smooth finish said:


> <P>I just gave a customer a bid for scrapping off the popcorn texture thats there and making them smooth. Whats the best way to plastic off. its in the kitchen so lots of cabnets and other lovly items. And whats the cleanest way to scrap off the ceiling.</P>
> <P> </P>
> <P>Thanks</P>


If you're going for a smooth finish, you might have too remud all of the joints at least one more time. :yes:
Simply because, popcorn hides a multitude of sins. And the finishers knew that at the time the place was built. 
Here's how we do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Now i just hope I get the job to try all of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Last minute warning: Do be proactive if you are dealing with a room with wallpaper. You are almost certainly going to ruin it when you pull down your plastic(especially if you left it up to prime/paint). Figure on putting up a new border. Be sure your HOs know this in advance! Make a profit from every contingency.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> *2 layers on floor*, then curtain walls. Soak the popcorn ceiling and scrape. Remove dirty layer and good to go :thumbsup:


Your welcome. :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Your welcome. :whistling2:


 Hehe!:laughing:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I irrevocably confess you reminded me of this with the sweet vid of yours :thumbsup: 

I don't miss my scrape days LOL, if I want to sweat that much, I'll go spin with the wife... 

Last home I purchased some fugger actually sprayed the walls popcorn too :furious: Easy fix, and made some good cash on the flip though.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope you get the job. Bring an extra pair of shoes as it does get a little messy.


----------

